# Mood disappeared?



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe I've gone blind but I can't find the mood control anywhere!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 30, 2007)

Fuck... I'm an idiot! Found it! Slash burn set fire to maim and generally abuse this thread...


----------



## BCrowell (Aug 30, 2007)

Click "USer CP" above, it's at the bottom of rep list...


----------

